# New tab instead of new window



## KimbH (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, New here

I was wondering if with HTML if anyone know if there has been a way made yet to open windows in a new tab. I know the target=blank or target=new works for a new window but it would be nice if you could open a new tab instead of a whole new window. 

Anyone figure this out yet? I googled it but could not find any answers. 

Thanks


----------



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

It would be useless to submit a tab insert instead of window as not all browsers have tab option.


----------



## dsctech (Oct 3, 2007)

There is not any HTML code that will make a link open in a new tab. Many browsers do not have tabs at all. Sorry. I've been searching around for this answer myself, and I have never found a solution. Maybe some day it will exist...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

That's up to the user. Some can pick the "open new windows in tabs" option in Firefox for example, then target="_blank" links will open in new tabs for them. Most of the time they can just click the middle button to open in a new tab.

This isn't something you can control, it's up to the users if they want it open in a new tab or new window.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting question.

Heres what google says:
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105409
http://www.w3.org/TR/2004/WD-css3-hyperlinks-20040224/#target-new


----------



## jbutton7 (Nov 29, 2003)

Pulling the good stuff out of the links MMJ posted, w3 states:

If a user wanted to have new windows open in new tabs instead, she could use the following user style sheet to do so: 

* { target-new: tab ! important }

The above code is CSS3. I'd test it for you but I do not have a test case readily available.


----------



## KimbH (Oct 5, 2007)

MMJ said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> Heres what google says:
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105409
> http://www.w3.org/TR/2004/WD-css3-hyperlinks-20040224/#target-new


Brilliant find on google links. I searched for an hour and never found anything. I going to have to read this page you posted.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

KimbH said:


> Brilliant find on google links. I searched for an hour and never found anything. I going to have to read this page you posted.


And all I searched was the thread title. Go figure.   

http://www.google.com/search?q=New+tab+instead+of+new+window


----------



## KimbH (Oct 5, 2007)

MMJ said:


> And all I searched was the thread title. Go figure.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=New+tab+instead+of+new+window


I am horrible at finding thing on search engine!

I did a test at http://www.momsbreak.com/tab.html with Go 
Home and it works on foxfire and netscape which worked great. However IE opens in a new window.

I will do some reading on the link google search to see if I can figure this out.

Thanks
Kimberly


----------

